# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thaksin immer noch vorn bei den Wählern?

## Enrico

--------North---Central---NE------South----Bkk
Thaksin-33.6----20.2-----35.5------3.4-----21.9
Abhisit--15.3----22.7-----11.2------53.6----17.4 

http://www.ryt9.com/s/abcp/616319/

Ich kanns nur als Fake sehen, oder alle in meinem Umkreis in Thailand verarschen mich. Weis nicht wen die gefragt haben sollen. Die die ich kenne haben mit Thaksin abgeschlossen...

----------


## walter

> Ich kanns nur als Fake sehen, oder alle in meinem Umkreis in Thailand verarschen mich. Weis nicht wen die gefragt haben sollen. Die die ich kenne haben mit Thaksin abgeschlossen...


Fest steht daß Thaksin bei einem grossen Teil der Bevölkerung noch beliebt ist. Trifft natürlich besonders für den Norden und Nordosten zu. Wäre er so unbeliebt, so würden sich die "Demokraten" nicht andauernd über ihn echauffieren.

----------


## Enrico

Aber wer wird da befragt? Die die sich gar gar nicht für Politik interessieren? Denn die die sich gar nicht interessieren sind, was ich so höre, nicht mehr für Thaksin...

----------


## walter

Ich rede mit den Mädels und Jungs in meinem Umfeld. Die sind immer noch zum größten Teil Fans von ihm. Mir persönlich ist das egal, da ich denlke daß alle Politiker Thailands korrupt sind. Ist ja bei uns auch nicht anders.

----------

> Fest steht daß Thaksin bei einem grossen Teil der Bevölkerung noch beliebt ist...


Ein "großer Teil" sicherlich, aber ob es die Mehrheit ist?
Die nächste Wahl muss erst einmal von der Püa Thai gewonnen werden.

----------


## walter

Schon richtig.
Aber irgendwie ist es mir auch egal wer Thailand regiert, weil mir das Land nicht mehr so nahe ist wie es mir früher einmal war.   ::

----------


## burny63

Die Issanies haben zwei Götter: Buddha und Mr. T.

----------



----------


## odd

@Burny 63, das grenzt schon fast an Majetätsbeleidigung.

Ein wichtiger Grund warum die "Isaaner" an ihren Meister glauben ist der, dass seit Thaksin´s Amtsantritt viel positives in Isaan eingeführt wurde. Die Spange zwischen den wohlhabenden Süden/Zentrum wurde kleiner. Die Infrastruktur zog ein. Schulen wurden an das Level der Reichen angepasst. Der Isaaner konnte letztendlich mehr sich leisten.
Die jetzige Regierung hat weniger Interesse dies fortzusetzen. 

All das sind Gründe um die rote Seite wieder zu wählen. Leider sind meine hellseherische Eigenschaften stark eingeschränkt um vorherzusehen wer die nächste Wahl gewinnt.

Die Phuea Thai kann wieder stärkste Partei werden und mit ein wenig Teegeld könnten sie die Regierung stellen. Man muss abwarten wie die neue NPP einschlägt. Diese wird den Demokraten einige Stimmen kosten, dies würde der PT in die Karten spielen.

----------


## schiene

@odd,
paßt zwar nicht hier her,aber verstehen Thais deine Signatur??
Ich glaube das Sprichwort mit der Rosa Brille ist in Thailand nicht bekannt!?

----------


## odd

Keine Angst, selbst die wenigsten Deutschen können mit dieser Signatur etwas anzufangen.

----------


## burny63

@odd Das sollte keine Majestätsbeleidigung sein, nur eine Feststellung. Ich weiss zuwenig über die Thai-Politik um die eine oder andere Partei zu favorisieren. Ich kann mich weder mit den Gelben noch den Roten anfreunden.

----------


## odd

Nein Burny63, mir hatte nur das passende Smilie gefehlt. In Wahrheit hast Du jemanden bei dieser Aufzählung noch vergessen.  ::  

Politikmässig bin ich müde geworden. Sei es in D oder auch in THA. Anfürsich wird in beiden Länder ähnlich taktisch politisiert, nur dass in D Rot und Schwarz sich in die Augen sehen können und kein Lager versucht das Image des Landes mit idiotischen Handlungen zu boykottieren.

----------

Als typisch Thai finde ich ja das Verhalten der als politisch aktiven angesehenen und überall gehuldigten Band Carabao.
Bisher kam mir kein Song zu Ohren, der sich dem Thema der letzten Jahren annimmt.
Also lieber ruhig und mal die Lage sondieren. Ein Fähnchen im Wind.
Typisch Thai.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Also lieber ruhig und mal die Lage sondieren. Ein Fähnchen im Wind.
> Typisch Thai.


Alles andere funktioniert in dem Land ja auch nicht!

----------


## odd

Richtig der liebe Aed hat sich musikalisch zurückgehalten.
Aber mit Lang Bang hatte er zuvor schon seinen Unmut über die korrupten Heiländer vom Stapel gelassen.

Trotzdem in seinen Konzerten gab es des öfteren Angriffe auf die Drahtzieher.

----------

> Richtig der liebe Aed hat sich musikalisch zurückgehalten.


Ja, und beim Tsunami kam er dann auch erst im Nachhinein......

----------

